# diesel usage



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

hello
I am working on a project about ships fuel and electrical usage.
I need some help in finding out
-the energy demand of a reefer 
-fuel consumption of a generator 
- the electrical output per liter of diesel if possible?
Any help greatly appreciated,
(Thumb)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

For the first part I always used to ask Ellerman's Elect Super Tommy Cash as these were his stock in trade more than mine.

If I remember correctly you should allow 12 KW per temperature controlled box (They are just that and one will not necessarily run at the same time as another).

If you know the generator plant concerned simply Google 'specific fuel consumption' and tie it to the specific machines - allowing for whatever else they will be doing while also supplying the boxes. Specific fuel consumption ties in both consumption and output and is usually in Grams per Kilowatt hour - where would you be bunkering diesel by the litre?


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

caladhmor said:


> hello
> I am working on a project about ships fuel and electrical usage.
> I need some help in finding out
> -the energy demand of a reefer
> ...


On a 16,000dwt tanker with aux steam plant and 2diesel gennys running at some 250 KW output dc (The engines where National Gas engines 6 Cylinder) consummed if my 8/12 watch keeping memories are correct where about 0.9 to 1 ton of marine diesel/24 hours per engine-Running one engine only at a time.


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

I need to simplify all these things so other land lovers will understand my project  So for example would one 250kw genny power 20 reefers ? Or am i looking at this wrong?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Caladhmor* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Figures on websites for refrigerated containers are in the region of 5.5 to 7.5 kW
For cooling down banana containers for example something in the region of 12 kW is needed per 40 feet container with electric supply of 3 phase 415 V.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Cladhmor,

Going form memory 'yes'. If Jim Ss info is better than all I would say is that installing the extra is no bad thing.

You cannot consider the container load alone. The consumption of a diesel aggregate changes throughout its output range and, for the operator if not the charterer, is best optimised at 80% (although better a plumber confirms as not qualified to advise)


----------



## jim garnett (Sep 13, 2009)

caladhmor said:


> I need to simplify all these things so other land lovers will understand my project  So for example would one 250kw genny power 20 reefers ? Or am i looking at this wrong?


What are these "reefers".Are they the knots we old timers used to use on the square riggers when going round the Horn.
JimGarnett


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well they ain't the ones that get smoked!


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

Reefers are refrigerated containers to keep its cont cold or hot  

What are these "reefers".Are they the knots we old timers used to use on the square riggers when going round the Horn.
JimGarnett


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

okay i found out that a cat genny produces 2000 kw,
its specific fuel consumption is 177 g/KWh.
Does this mean it only burns 177 gallons per hour while producing 2000kw?


----------



## Mikepg (Oct 23, 2011)

Caladhmor, 
In a word, no. It means that for every hour that it is producing 2000kw it will consume 2000 x 177 grams, which by my reckoning is 354000 grams or 354 kg.
Regards, Mike


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

Grams or gallons?


----------



## Mikepg (Oct 23, 2011)

Caladhmor,
354000 grams or 354 kilograms. Gallons, being an imperial measurement of volume, will vary according to the specific gravity of the fuel.
Regards, Mike


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

if its grams it means that it only burns $178 an hour? Very small ??


----------



## Mikepg (Oct 23, 2011)

Caladhmor,
354 kg of diesel equates to about 16992 megajoules or put another way, 4720 KWh. This suggests an overall efficiency of about 42%, which is probably 'in the right ball park'. If you consider $178 an hour small, just remember that of that sum, about $107 is disappearing into the environment as losses, every hour. 
Regards, Mike p.s. where did you get the $178 figure from?


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

354 kg = .354 tonnes
.354 x 702 248 ?


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

okay,
354kg x 1000 = .354 tonnes / hour 
.354 x 702 = 248.51
= 189.70 euro an hour . . . .?


----------



## Mikepg (Oct 23, 2011)

Caladhmor, 
When I had a look for the price of MDO it was about $1/kg.
Regards, Mike


----------

